# Looking for Experienced Sailing Partner-NJ



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking for an experienced sailing partner for casual sailing in Barnegat Bay, NJ. Must be able to work outboard motor and tiller to dock in tricky slip. I can sail, but left the motoring to my partner (who is not always available to sail).
I have a 25 ft. 1983 Catalina,
If interested please email me at:
poolec at mac dot com


----------



## tg0053 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Are you still looking?*

Hi, Are you still looking for a sailing partner?
Jim


----------

